# Prepper Resource Library



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have been prepping before it had a name. I believe during an extended SHTF scenario, we will be mostly on our own. Therefore, I have assembled a library of books containing very useful how-to information. Interestingly, some of the best information has come from books that were published during the late 19th or early 20th century. Skill sets that today are almost lost, were fairly common back then. To this end, I am publishing the names of a few books from my prepper library. I suggest that each of you post the names of books that are a part of your prepper library. Perhaps others will be guided by what we post. Many of the old books are available in reprints. I’ll begin with just a few;

Cableways and Tramways
Department of the Army
TM 5-270
February 1956

Boy Scouts of America
Merit Badge Series
(The are many subjects to select from.)

Survival
Department of the Army
FM 21-76
October 1970

Camping and Woodcraft
By Horace Kephart
McMillan Company
1930

Dzierzon’s Rational Bee-Keeping
Dr. Dzierzon
Houlston & Sons
1882

The Book of Woodcraft
Ernest T. Seton
Country Life Press
1923

Girl Scout Handbook
The Girl Scouts
1933


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

The Encyclopedia of Country Living, 40th Anniversary Edition
The Encyclopedia of Country Living, 40th Anniversary Edition: Carla Emery: 9781570618406: Amazon.com: Books

Root Cellaring: Natural Cold Storage of Fruits & Vegetables
Root Cellaring: Natural Cold Storage of Fruits & Vegetables: Mike Bubel, Nancy Bubel: 0037038007039: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

All of the above, plus;

NRA books of firearms disassembly and assembly, also books on edible wild plants, foraging, and the US Army survival books.
Basic building constructing, plumbing, wiring, etc.


----------

